# Trying to get Spamassassin Working (SOLVED)

## JC99

Greetings,

I am trying to get Spamassassin working. I am following this guide.

The configuration on that page is very minimalist and that's how I want to start off. I can get progressively more complex as I learn more but I want to keep it as simple as possible for now. 

According to that guide I only need to add 5 lines to my /etc/postfix/master.cf file

 *Quote:*   

> smtp      inet  n       -       -       -       -       smtpd                
> 
>           -o content_filter=spamassassin
> 
> spamassassin unix -     n       n       -       -       pipe
> ...

 

Anyone know how to modify this so it works on Gentoo?Last edited by JC99 on Sat Jan 24, 2009 10:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## magic919

From the point of view of Postfix that should work without any changes.

----------

## JC99

okay, these are the 5 lines in my /etc/postfix/master.cf file. I will break down the problems one line at a time.

This doesn't work...

```
smtp      inet  n       -       -       -       -       smtpd 
```

I need to use the default in the file...

```
smtp      inet  n       -       n       -       -       smtpd
```

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This doesn't work...

```
-o content_filter=spamassassin
```

My log says...

```
Jan 24 12:18:09 penguin postfix/master[11431]: fatal: /etc/postfix/master.cf: line 24: bad transport type: content_filter=spamassassin
```

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I see no problems with this line...

```
spamassassin unix -     n       n       -       -       pipe
```

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This doesn't work...

```
user=nobody argv=/usr/bin/spamc -f -e
```

My log says...

```
Jan 24 12:21:41 penguin postfix/master[11770]: fatal: /etc/postfix/master.cf: line 107: bad transport type: argv=/usr/bin/spamc
```

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This doesn't work...

```
/usr/sbin/sendmail -oi -f ${sender} ${recipient}
```

My log says....

```
Jan 24 12:23:31 penguin postfix/master[11919]: fatal: /etc/postfix/master.cf: line 108: bad transport type: -oi
```

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Anyone know what to do?

----------

## JC99

ok, I got it working. In /etc/postfix/master.cf...

These first two lines need to be all one line at the beginning of the file...

```
smtp inet n - - - - smtpd

-o content_filter=spamassassin 
```

These last 3 lines need to be all one line at the end of the file

```
spamassassin unix - n n - - pipe

user=nobody argv=/usr/bin/spamc -f -e

/usr/sbin/sendmail -oi -f ${sender} ${recipient} 
```

----------

